# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  12 जनवरी, 2010 : स्वामी विवेकानन्द जयन्ती

## guruji

स्वामी विवेकानन्द जयन्ती

----------


## guruji

*स्वामी विवेकानन्द* का जन्म 12 जनवरी 1863 कलकत्ता में (वर्तमान कोलकाता) हुआ था,  एक युवा संन्यासी के रूप में भारतीय संस्कृति की सुगन्ध विदेशों में  बिखरने वाले साहित्य, दर्शन और इतिहास के प्रकाण्ड विद्वान थे। विवेकानन्द  जी का मूल नाम नरेंद्रनाथ दत्त था, जो कि आगे चलकर स्वामी विवेकानन्द के  नाम से विख्यात हुए।  युगांतरकारी आध्यात्मिक गुरु, जिन्होंने हिंदू धर्म  को गतिशील तथा व्यवहारिक बनाया और सुदृढ़ सभ्यता के निर्माण के लिए आधुनिक  मानव से पश्चिमी विज्ञान व भौतिकवाद को  भारत  की आध्यात्मिक संस्कृति से जोड़ने का आग्रह किया। कलकत्ता के एक कुलीन  परिवार में जन्मे नरेंद्रनाथ चिंतन व क्रम, भक्ति व तार्किकता, भौतिक एवं  बौद्धिक श्रेष्ठता के साथ-साथ संगीत की प्रतिभा का एक विलक्षण संयोग थे।

----------

